# Ronald Raymond Sommerford(Roy)



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Roy Sommerford died many years ago in a car crash in NZ. His daughter doesn't remember him and has only one photo of him. She did not even know he was MN. Through the internet I found her and I was able to tell her what I knew about him as well as the ship we both sailed on 'Salmela".I have his discharge book records. After leaving TS Dolphin Leith he went to-
Jevington Court30/10/61-24/11/62
Photina 17/1/63-27/7/63
Stratheden19.12.63-5/2/64
Salmela 25/2/64-29/1/65
Pretoria Castle31/3/65 paid off Capetown 15/4/65 and joined
Stirling Castle16/4/65-30/4/65
Edinburgh Castle4/5/65-18/6/65
Stirling Castle26/10/65-11/1/66
Pretoria Castle 19/1/66- 28/2/66
Rangitoto 15/3/66-9/5/66
Kent13/5/66 -9/7/66 Paid off Bremen
Rangitoto1/8/66- 28/7/67 two trips. Appears to have jumped in NZ and married a Kiwi girl. 
Ronnie or Roy was an assistant steward and if anyone could tell me anything about him or a photograph would be great and I will gladly pass this on to his daughter who only lives about half an hour from me.


----------

